# Name That Fish :)



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

one of my newish shoal.... but what is it?


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

looks like a baby rbp, hint of red on the anal fin, silver and spotted, close up photo so it looks bigger than what it is....and you used the term 'shoal' which narrows in down to a couple few......just spit ballin here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Its hard to tell from that picture, lol. Could be a Silver Dollar, Pacu or Redbelly. Need a clearer side flank shot to be sure.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

picture is bad.. hard to even tell if its a piranha


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

ksls said:


> Its hard to tell from that picture, lol. Could be a Silver Dollar, Pacu


could be on to something there, especially the roundness to it


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Kinda does look like silve dollar.. notice the pointy snout


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Pygopristis denticulata?... body shape is there so is the fact you have them shoaling but the spots are throwing me off and making me think more striolatus.

Or I could be just be way over analytical.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

good thinking guys, its a spotted silver doller


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I guessed it second


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

as my camera sucks I found a pic that looks a bit like them, if Frank is still about im sure he will tell me the silver dollar sciance is not that good and so a posative ID is next to impossible and compared to this pic I think the head shape is less serrasalmus and more pygocentrus (if you know what I mean)









_Metynnis sp._


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Ummm fried SD's in butter.


----------

